
When you're “old” in tech - ohjeez
https://www.wired.com/story/surviving-as-an-old-in-the-tech-world
======
formorefours
My last CEO was well into his 50's at a tech startup and his wisdom was
invaluable. While he may not have grasped many of the concepts is digital
natives understand, he brought in a new perspective. Old school things like
'servant leadership' and hosting family like dinners brought our team super
close together.

